# Acento castellano y pronunciación ortográfica



## jmx

ivanovic77 said:


> Aquí en España, cuando un locutor catalán se va a trabajar a Madrid, tiene que hacer un gran esfuerzo para disimular el acento catalán y adoptar una fonética limpiamente castellana, porque en el resto de España el acento catalán suele molestar bastante. Lo mismo pasa con el acento andaluz, como bien apuntaba PABLO DE SOTO; todos los presentadores o locutores andaluces que trabajan para cadenas de ámbito nacional se desprenden del acento andaluz. Lo mismo con el acento gallego, que tiene una nasalidad y una cadencia muy característica que se considera poco prestigiosa según los criterios nacionales. En cambio, madrileños, castellanos, cántabros, aragoneses, navarros o incluso vascos y asturianos no tienen que hacer tantos esfuerzos para disimular su acento porque los criterios nacionales *castellanocéntricos* consideran que esos acentos son fonéticamente aceptables, dado que se encuentran dentro del área de influencia del castellano viejo, adusto, estepario, cristiano, netamente pentavocálico y con clara distinción entre la ese y la zeta. En realidad, todo acento en el que se perciban trazas de otras lenguas romances o del mudéjar o del seseo (y ya no digamos del ceceo), en España se considera demasiado "impuro" como para poder presentar un programa de radio o televisión de alcance nacional.


Lo que se exige para ser locutor en radio o Tv en España no es acento castellano (suponiendo que tal cosa exista) sino pronunciación ortográfica. En cualquiera de las diversas regiones que distintas personas conocen como "Castilla", y de hecho en el español de toda la península, los perticipios en -ado se pronuncian siempre [ao] o [au] en el habla vernacular. ¿Conoces a algún presentador de telediario que haga eso?


----------



## Hulalessar

jmartins said:


> pronunciación ortográfica.


 
¿Y eso qué es exactamente?


----------



## jmx

Hulalessar said:


> ¿Y eso qué es exactamente?


Pronunciación ortográfica es aquella que intenta acercarse lo más exactamente a la lengua escrita:

- En castellano, pronunciar la x como [ks] en palabras como "extraño", es pronunciación ortográfica: tal pronunciación no se da en ningún vernacular del castellano que exista o haya existido jamás.

- En inglés, pronunciar la [t] de "often" es posiblemente pronunciación ortográfica, aunque hay quien dice que es una pronunciación arcaica que ha sobrevivido en algunos dialectos.


----------



## ivanovic77

jmartins said:


> Lo que se exige para ser locutor en radio o Tv en España no es acento castellano (suponiendo que tal cosa exista) sino pronunciación ortográfica. En cualquiera de las diversas regiones que distintas personas conocen como "Castilla", y de hecho en el español de toda la península, los perticipios en -ado se pronuncian siempre [ao] o [au] en el habla vernacular. ¿Conoces a algún presentador de telediario que haga eso?


 
Lo siento, pero el concepto "pronunciación ortográfica" me parece poco riguroso para este foro. No voy a entrar a discutirlo, porque no es el tema del hilo, pero basta recordar la "h" muda, la "c" que se pronuncia distinto dependiendo de la vocal que la sigue, la "b" y la "v" que se pronuncian igual cuando originalmente la "v" pudo haber sido labiodental (como en casi todas las lenguas romances), etc.

Sobre presentadores que hagan el "ao" en vez del "ado", pues _plenty of them_: Así a bote pronto, Matías Prats y Ana Rosa Quintana lo hacen continuamente. Insisto, el acento del centro de la península o del área de influencia del castellano viejo se acepta mucho más que los acentos seseantes, ceceantes o de aquellas regiones donde el castellano convive con otras lenguas romances.

Y bueno, que ya me niegues la existencia del acento castellano y que me digas que en Castilla no hay acentos sino simple pronunciación ortográfica (excepto por los participios en "ao" y la "x" que se pronuncia como "s"), ya me parece demasiado. Me recuerda a aquellos latinoamericanos que dicen que el doblaje que se hace en México es el mejor porque el español de México es neutro. ¿Neutro? No hay acento neutro. ¿Ortográfico? No hay acento ortográfico. ¿Fonético? Tampoco. La típica afirmación inglesa "_Unlike English, Spanish is a phonetic language_" es comprensible, pero poco rigurosa.


----------



## Hulalessar

Aunque se suele hablar de una escritura fonética, es quizás más correcto de hablar de una escritura fonémica.  Sea la escritura fonética o fonémica y en cualquier caso no totalmente perfecta, no es que la pronunciación castellana es ortográfica, sino que la escritura española representa más fielmente la pronunciación del castellano que cualquier otra variedad de español.


----------



## jmx

ivanovic77 said:


> Lo siento, pero el concepto "pronunciación ortográfica" me parece poco riguroso para este foro.


Sin comentarios. 


ivanovic77 said:


> Sobre presentadores que hagan el "ao" en vez del "ado", pues _plenty of them_: Así a bote pronto, Matías Prats y Ana Rosa Quintana lo hacen continuamente.


Ana Rosa no presenta ningún telediario, y no sé como habla, pero te puedo decir los que presentan los telediarios no eliden la 'd' de -ado practicamente nunca. Lo que si hace a menudo Matias Prats (y no es el único) es aspirar las eses implosivas, que seguramente es un "rasgo castellano". Puedo decir todo esto *porque me he molestado en comprobarlo*.


ivanovic77 said:


> Insisto, el acento del centro de la península o del área de influencia del castellano viejo se acepta mucho más que los acentos seseantes, ceceantes o de aquellas regiones donde el castellano convive con otras lenguas romances.


Se acepta porque es *un poco *más parecido al ideal que realmente se busca: un lenguaje hablado hecho a imagen y semejanza del lenguaje escrito. Y también porque el proceso de erradicación de los acentos locales está bastante más avanzado en el norte que en el sur. 


ivanovic77 said:


> Y bueno, que ya me niegues la existencia del acento castellano y que me digas que en Castilla no hay acentos sino simple pronunciación ortográfica (excepto por los participios en "ao" y la "x" que se pronuncia como "s"), ya me parece demasiado.


Mira, no sé si no me entiendes o no quieres entenderme, pero te he puesto 2 ejemplos claros, y hay otros muchos, de que la manera de hablar "oficial" en España no se parece ni al acento del sur, ni al del norte, ni al del centro, ni al del este ni al del oeste.


----------



## Hulalessar

jmartins said:


> un lenguaje hablado hecho a imagen y semejanza del lenguaje escrito.


 
Al contrario el lenguaje escrito es hecho a imagen y semejanza del lenguaje hablado. No obstante es verdad que un idioma escrito puede ejercer una influencia sobre el lenguage hablado hasta frenarlo.


----------



## jmx

Hulalessar said:


> Al contrario el lenguaje escrito es hecho a imagen y semejanza del lenguaje hablado. No obstante es verdad que un idioma escrito puede ejercer una influencia sobre el lenguage hablado hasta frenarlo.


No solo puede frenarlo, también puede *cambiarlo*, como en el prefijo latino ex-, que no existía en español y fue introducido para acercar la lengua al latín: cuando alguien dice 'ekstraño' está introduciendo una característica del lenguaje escrito que nunca se había dado en el lenguaje hablado, y que de hecho sigue sin darse en ninguna variedad de español espontáneo, solo se da en variedades formales.

Por otro lado, como estoy intentado explicar, incluso suponiendo que cosas como la pronunciación de la 'd' en -ado persistiera en unos pocos dialectos, no es por efecto de esos (hipotéticos) dialectos por lo que se está reintroduciendo, sino clara y descaradamente por efecto del español *escrito*. Échale un vistazo a cualquier manual de "español correcto" y verás que la base con la que se "corrige" su habla a nativos del español no es con cómo se habla aquí o allá, sino con *cómo se escribe*.


----------



## ivanovic77

Jmartins, debemos reconocer que el acento preferente en los medios de comuninación de España es el castellano del centro de la Península, no el que se ajusta más a la ortografía o a la lengua escrita como tú dices.

Te pongo algunos ejemplos:

Imaginemos que un *locutor catalán* pronunciase todas las letras de la lengua escrita (pronunciación ortográfica, según tu post anterior), pero que la "ele" (L), en vez de pronunciarla como lateral aproximante alveolar *sonora*, la pronunciase como lateral aproximante alveolar *velarizada* (a la manera catalana o portuguesa). ¿Sería aceptable? No. Y su pronunciación no dejaría de ser fonética u ortográfica, como tú decías, pues no hay regla ortográfica ni fonética que diga que la "l" deba pronunciarse obligatoriamente como lateral aproximante alveolar sonora.

Imaginemos que un *locutor gallego* presentase las noticias con la típica entonación, cadencia y musicalidad del acento gallego, y con las típicas nasalizaciones de las vocales que preceden a las "n". ¿Sería aceptable? No. Y su pronunciación no dejaría de ser "ortográfica".

Imaginemos que un *locutor sevillano* pronunciase la "ch" como la "sh" inglesa o la "ch" francesa. ¿Sería aceptable? No. Y su pronunciación no dejaría de ser "ortográfica", pues no hay regla ortográfica ni fonética que diga que la "ch" deba pronunciarse obligatoriamente como prepalatal africada sorda.

Imaginemos que un *locutor canario* pronunciase la "z" como una "s" (seseo). ¿Sería aceptable? No. Y su pronunciación no dejaría de ser "ortográfica", pues no hay regla ortográfica ni fonética que diga que la "z" deba pronunciarse obligatoriamente como la pronunciamos en el norte de la Península.

En definitiva, que el acento considerado aceptable para los comunicadores de ámbito nacional es el castellano de Castilla (más el de la Vieja que el de la Nueva). Un vallisoletano apenas tendría que modificar su acento para presentar un noticiario, mientras que un andaluz sí. Y no es porque el vallisoletano sea más listo o más guapo o más leído, sino porque España y el español siempre han sido castellanocéntricos, y las mismas normas ortográficas están basadas en el castellano de Castilla. 

El castellano de Castilla sería, por tanto, el acento de más prestigio, y, por ende, el acento que más se adopta en caso de conflicto con otro acento.


----------



## jmx

ivanovic77 said:


> Te pongo algunos ejemplos:
> 
> Imaginemos que un *locutor catalán* pronunciase todas las letras de la lengua escrita (pronunciación ortográfica, según tu post anterior), pero que la "ele" (L), en vez de pronunciarla como lateral aproximante alveolar *sonora*, la pronunciase como lateral aproximante alveolar *velarizada* (a la manera catalana o portuguesa). ¿Sería aceptable? No. Y su pronunciación no dejaría de ser fonética u ortográfica, como tú decías, pues no hay regla ortográfica ni fonética que diga que la "l" deba pronunciarse obligatoriamente como lateral aproximante alveolar sonora.


Esa es una pronunciación minoritaria en España (y en la propia Cataluña) y por tanto marcada. Se usa la pronunciación no marcada, la mayoritaria.



ivanovic77 said:


> Imaginemos que un *locutor gallego* presentase las noticias con la típica entonación, cadencia y musicalidad del acento gallego, y con las típicas nasalizaciones de las vocales que preceden a las "n". ¿Sería aceptable? No. Y su pronunciación no dejaría de ser "ortográfica".


Esa es una pronunciación minoritaria en España y por tanto marcada. Se usa la pronunciación no marcada, la mayoritaria.



ivanovic77 said:


> Imaginemos que un *locutor sevillano* pronunciase la "ch" como la "sh" inglesa o la "ch" francesa. ¿Sería aceptable? No. Y su pronunciación no dejaría de ser "ortográfica", pues no hay regla ortográfica ni fonética que diga que la "ch" deba pronunciarse obligatoriamente como prepalatal africada sorda.


Esa es una pronunciación minoritaria en España y por tanto marcada. Se usa la pronunciación no marcada, la mayoritaria.



ivanovic77 said:


> Imaginemos que un *locutor canario* pronunciase la "z" como una "s" (seseo). ¿Sería aceptable? No. Y su pronunciación no dejaría de ser "ortográfica", pues no hay regla ortográfica ni fonética que diga que la "z" deba pronunciarse obligatoriamente como la pronunciamos en el norte de la Península.


Esa es una pronunciación (y fusión de fonemas) minoritaria en España y por tanto marcada. Se usa la pronunciación no marcada, la mayoritaria.



ivanovic77 said:


> En definitiva, que el acento considerado aceptable para los comunicadores de ámbito nacional es el castellano de Castilla (más el de la Vieja que el de la Nueva). Un vallisoletano apenas tendría que modificar su acento para presentar un noticiario, mientras que un andaluz sí. Y no es porque el vallisoletano sea más listo o más guapo o más leído, sino porque España y el español siempre han sido castellanocéntricos, y las mismas normas ortográficas están basadas en el castellano de Castilla.


Un vallisoletano tendría que:
- pronunciar las -d- de los participios en -ado, cosa que no se hace en el vernacular de su ciudad, ni de ninguna otra parte de la península.
- pronunciar un grupo [ks] de 'extraño' cosa que no se hace en el vernacular de su ciudad, ni de ninguna otra parte del universo hispanohablante.
- pronunciar un grupo [ns] de 'instalar' cosa que no se hace en el vernacular de su ciudad, ni de ninguna otra parte de la península.
- pronunciar la consonante [k] de 'actor' cosa que no se hace en el vernacular de su ciudad, ni de ninguna otra parte de la península (en este caso la pronunciación vernacular está muy estigmatizada).
- pronunciar la consonante [d] de 'admirar' cosa que no se hace en el vernacular de su ciudad, ni de ninguna otra parte de la península (en este caso también la pronunciación vernacular está muy estigmatizada).
- etc. etc. etc.

Las razones de que le costara menos adaptarse al vallisoletano ya las he explicado antes:
- Su vernacular es un poco más parecido a la pronunciación ortográfica. 
- La presión para adoptar la pronunciación ortográfica viene de más antiguo en el norte, y la erradicación de los acentos locales está más avanzada.
- La propaganda españolista confunde sistemáticamente español del norte con "simulación de español escrito", con la inestimable ayuda de gente como tú. De esta manera desde pequeño en la escuela y otros sitios le han lavado el cerebro al vallisoletano para que crea que su auténtico acento es la pronunciación ortográfica, y que si habla tal como lo hacían sus abuelos, no está usando el "auténtico acento castellano", nuevamente con la inestimable ayuda de gente como tú. 

Otro detalle que convendría aclarar es qué diferencia hay entre el acento de Valladolid y el de Bilbao, por ejemplo; a no ser que consideres que Bilbao es parte de "Castilla" y que por tanto hablan con "acento castellano". En general convendría saber si tus conocimientos del "acento castellano" se basan en algo más que en chistes, estereotipos y propaganda nacionalista española.


----------



## ivanovic77

jmartins said:


> Esa es una pronunciación minoritaria en España (y en la propia Cataluña) y por tanto marcada. Se usa la pronunciación no marcada, la mayoritaria.
> 
> Esa es una pronunciación minoritaria en España y por tanto marcada. Se usa la pronunciación no marcada, la mayoritaria.
> 
> Esa es una pronunciación minoritaria en España y por tanto marcada. Se usa la pronunciación no marcada, la mayoritaria.
> 
> Esa es una pronunciación (y fusión de fonemas) minoritaria en España y por tanto marcada. Se usa la pronunciación no marcada, la mayoritaria.


 
¿Entonces ahora tu argumento ha cambiado? ¿Ya no se usa la pronunciación ortográfica sino la mayoritaria? Bien, nos vamos poniendo de acuerdo... Efectivamente, fue el Reino de Castilla el que se expandió por la mayor parte del actual territorio español, por lo tanto, es el español de Castilla el acento mayoritario. Aunque hoy en día, más que mayoritario, deberíamos decir *céntrico*, pues recordemos que cerca de la mitad de la población española es andaluza o de origen andaluz, y recordemos que hay andaluces y descendientes de andaluces no sólo en Andalucía sino en todas las regiones industrializadas de España (el éxodo rural andaluz ha transformado como pocos la demografía española a lo largo de siglo y medio). Si además le añadimos los millones de gallegos, catalanes, valencianos, baleares, murcianos, extremeños (pacenses) e inmigrantes latinoamericanos, a lo mejor resulta que el acento castellano no es tan mayoritario. Pero claro, es que da la casualidad que es el acento *de la capital* y de la cuna del reino más extenso en torno al cual se articuló la identidad de esto que hoy en día llamamos España. 




jmartins said:


> Las razones de que le costara menos adaptarse al vallisoletano ya las he explicado antes:
> - Su vernacular es un poco más parecido a la pronunciación ortográfica.


 
Ni hablar. En realidad, un catalán hablando castellano suele tener una pronunciación tan "ortográfica" o más que la de un vallisoletano (tú mismo has señalado arriba un buen puñado de particularidades fonéticas del acento de Castilla que lo alejan de lo que tú consideras "pronunciación ortográfica"), pero al tener acento catalán, se le reprocha y se le invita a cambiarlo. No sucede lo mismo con el acento madrileño o castellano. Yo por ejemplo estoy harto de escuchar en tertulias de radio y televisión que pronuncien los participios terminados en "-ao", que digan que la iniciativa ha tenido "ésito" en vez de "éxito, y que han firmado un "pazto" en vez de un "pacto". De hecho, el mismo Presidente del Gobierno (Zapatero), que es castellano, es incapaz de pronunciar "pacto" y siempre dice "pazto". Y a nadie le parece mal. De hecho, nadie se da cuenta de ello. No pasaría lo mismo si el acento fuera de una región más periférica.



jmartins said:


> - La presión para adoptar la pronunciación ortográfica viene de más antiguo en el norte, y la erradicación de los acentos locales está más avanzada.


 
Al contrario, es la ortografía la que se ha amoldado a la pronunciación del norte, no la pronunciación a la ortografía. Es la población del norte y centro de la Península, así como los adeptos a la idea de la España castellanocéntrica, los que históricamente han presionado para que la ortografía castellana fuese de tal o cual manera.



jmartins said:


> - La propaganda españolista confunde sistemáticamente español del norte con "simulación de español escrito", con la inestimable ayuda de gente como tú. De esta manera desde pequeño en la escuela y otros sitios le han lavado el cerebro al vallisoletano para que crea que su auténtico acento es la pronunciación ortográfica, y que si habla tal como lo hacían sus abuelos, no está usando el "auténtico acento castellano", nuevamente con la inestimable ayuda de gente como tú.


 
Pero si me estás dando la razón. El nacionalismo español fomenta la idea de que el castellano de Madrid y Castilla es más correcto que el de otras regiones de España, hasta el punto de que el madrileño y el castellano llegan a afirmar que ellos "escriben como hablan". Y los primeros en creérselo a pies juntillas son los vallisoletanos. ¿No ves que estás diciendo lo mismo que yo? ¿No crees que esa propaganda españolista es la que promueve que se considere más aceptable el acento de Madrid que el de Gerona o el de Lugo?



jmartins said:


> Otro detalle que convendría aclarar es qué diferencia hay entre el acento de Valladolid y el de Bilbao, por ejemplo; a no ser que consideres que Bilbao es parte de "Castilla" y que por tanto hablan con "acento castellano". En general convendría saber si tus conocimientos del "acento castellano" se basan en algo más que en chistes, estereotipos y propaganda nacionalista española.


 
Rercordemos que el País Vasco, a diferencia de Cataluña, ha sido parte del Reino de Castilla desde la Edad Media (con más o menos fueros o con más o menos revueltas). Cataluña jamás ha pertenecido al Reino de Castilla. Recordemos también que Bilbao es una ciudad prácticamente castellanohablante desde hace siglos y que Vitoria ya era 100% castellanohablante en el siglo XVII (en realidad, algunos historiadores sostienen que el castellano nació en Álava). Me temo que el sentir general españolista -y castellanocéntrico- siempre ha considerado más de los suyos a los vascos que a los catalanes. Por lo tanto, el acento vasco sería más aceptable para un locutor de ámbito nacional que el acento catalán (además de que los rasgos fonéticos del País Vasco, tanto del castellano como del euskera, se asemejan más a los de Madrid y Castilla que los del área de influencia del catalán o el gallego).

A mí me da la sensación de que en el fondo estamos de acuerdo y de que discutimos por discutir. Precisamente lo que yo he hecho en mi anterior post es señalar el castellanocentrismo propio del nacionalismo español para tratar de explicar por qué el acento andaluz o catalán se considera menos prestigioso que el de Madrid y por qué sucede lo que comentaba Pablo de Soto en su post; que los andaluces que viven en Madrid se desprenden de su acento mientras que los madrileños que viven en Andalucía tratan de no perderlo. Y tú has salido a decir que no, que el único criterio que vale es la pronunciación ortográfica, cuando ahora tú mismo reconoces que hay propaganda españolista. ¿Y no te parece que esa propaganda españolista tiene algo que ver con el prestigio o desprestigio de los acentos? 

En fin...


----------



## mirx

Pues nada, que nuevamente habéis logrado convertir lo que era un pregunta lingüstica en una cuestión política. Sin meterme mucho porque no quiero encenderos más las mechas, sólo quiero aportar la percepción que yo -como no español- tengo de los acentos en España. 

Aquí tengo que estar de acuerdo con Jmartins, la pronunciación de vuestras películas y noticieros sí es "ortográfica" pero está bastante lejos de parecerse a la forma en que habla cualquier madrileño que he conocido. Ahora los barcelonenses sí enuncian y pronuncian más -_a mí parecer_- todas las letras. 

Las traducciones suenan completamente falsas por este motivo, creo algunos de vuestros paisanos ya lo habían comentado en otro hilo.

Ojalá y alguien realmente ilustrado en el tema nos brinde sus impresiones de el porqué unos acentos son más pegajosos que otros. Y con esto no me refiero a cuál acento es más prestigioso, sino a cuál y de forma natural es más fácil que imitemos. Por ejemplo, volviendo a España, quizá un gallego aspire a hablar como un oriundo de Valladolid, pero ¿realmente le es más fácil este acento? ¿O sería más normal que imitase un acento andaluz?


Saludos.


----------



## ivanovic77

Pero es que es imposible hablar del tema del cambio de acento sin hablar de política, historia, economía, etc.

Si el tema tratase de acentos desde un punto de vista estrictamente lingüístico o fonético, sería distinto. Pero si hablamos de las razones que llevan a alguien a *cambiar de acento*, es imposible obviar todos estos factores.

De todos modos, no estoy de acuerdo en que hayamos hablado de política. Por mi parte, yo he hablado de historia, ideología, cultura, nacionalismo, etc. No me he metido en politiqueo de baja estofa, ni en electoralismo ni en luchas de partidos, ni me metería jamás, pues no es tema de mi interés.


----------



## Hulalessar

La pronunciación ortográfica es cuando se pronuncia una letra que no se suele pronunciar por nadie. Eso no se puede pasar con español por ser un idioma escrita fonéticamente en el sentido de que si se sabe las reglas sencillas se puede pronunciar cada palabra que se ve. Pero sí se puede pasar en inglés cuya ortografía es bastante más caótica. Por ejemplo en la palabra <lamb> la <b> no se pronuncia. Si se la pronunciaba sería una pronunciación ortográfica. Lo que existe es que de vez en cuando se ve formas como <bacalado> producidas por hipercorrección.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

mirx;653467 la pronunciación de vuestras películas y noticieros sí es "ortográfica" pero está bastante lejos de parecerse a la forma en que habla cualquier madrileño que he conocido. Ahora los barcelonenses sí enuncian y pronuncian más -[I said:
			
		

> a mí parecer[/i]- todas las letras.
> 
> Las traducciones suenan completamente falsas por este motivo, creo algunos de vuestros paisanos ya lo habían comentado en otro hilo.


 

Habría que distinguir las películas antiguas y los grandes actores clásicos del cine español de las películas y los actores actuales.
En los años 50 y 60 para ser un actor reconocido había que dominar la dicción ( salvo películas folclóricas) lo cual suponía que los actores hablaban en un supuesto español ideal, distinto del de la gente real.

Con el tiempo eso ha cambiado y en las películas ahora lo que se oye se acerca más a lo que se habla en las calles de Madrid, no a las calles de Huelva ni las de Vigo, sino las de Madrid.

En cuanto a la televisión pasa algo parecido. Ahora mismo estoy oyendo la tele y escucho "aztuar" "nor visita" etc. de labios de un locutor de reportajes de una cadena nacional.
Los locutores nacionales, radicados en Madrid, tienden a hablar en un "madrileño" desprovisto de los rasgos más estigmatizados, pero no de otros.

Con las películas dobladas, el falseamiento es más notorio y se doblan a ese español ideal, hable quien hable, un pandillero o un lord inglés.

En cuanto al de los acentos pegajosos, en teoría siempre es más fácil dejar de pronunciar que pronunciar, dejar de distinguir que distinguir.
Para un castellano que no sea yeísta,( he oído que existen y conocí a uno) sería más fácil igualar los sonidos de s y z, de ll e y, que para un andaluz hacer lo contrario, pero los castellanos ni lo hacen, ni quieren hacerlo . ¿Por qué?
Por el prestigio que en España es clave.

Decía la pregunta inicial que un costarricense había vivido en Madrid y no se le había pegado apenas el acento local, sin embargo el rioplatense de los uruguayos sí se le había contagiado.
Después de varios meses leyendo el foro creo que no existe mucho aprecio al acento castellano ibérico por parte de los latinoamericanos y deben tener poco interés en que se les pegue.

Otros foreros han dicho que a las niñas costeñas de Colombia se les pega fácilmente el acento de la capital, seguramente -digo yo- porque en teoría es más prestigioso o que a los chilenos que van a Argentina se les pega fácilmente el del otro lado de la cordillera. Es conocido que a los chilenos, como a los andaluces, se les ha educado tradicionalmente en la idea de que hablan "mal".


Para mí, el prestigio tiene algo que ver.


----------



## mirx

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Con el tiempo eso ha cambiado y en las películas ahora lo que se oye se acerca más a lo que se habla en las calles de Madrid, no a las calles de Huelva ni las de Vigo, sino las de Madrid.


 
Por supuesto, me refería más que nada a los doblajes. 

Las películas que he visto -casi todas de Almodovar- sí tienen mucha variedad de acentos que reflejan precisamente el extracto socio-demográfico de los personajes.

Y luego está otra vez lo del prestigio y los prestigiados junto con esas tendencias centralistas, pues que no sé si en Buenos Aires,  San Paulo, o Tokio pero al menos en México no es ningún prestigio tener acento defeño; o en la misma capital de mundo, donde el acento neoyorquino no es para nada considerado como estándar, let alone prestigious.


----------



## Hulalessar

La lengua es sobre todo una media de comunicación, aunque se puede llevar consigo equipaje de nacionalismo, religión, raza o cultura. En cualquier país que conozco (y admito por supuesto que no conozco la situación por todo el mundo) hay un modo de hablar (sea un acento, variedad, dialecto or idioma) que tiene más prestigio. Este modo de hablar se está normalmente asociado con un grupo que ejerce o ejercía una cierta hegemonía socio-económica, politíca o cultural. Se enseña este modo de hablar en las escuelas y resulta que es considerado "correcto". Desde el punto de vista lingüistica ni un modo de hablar tiene más valor que otro y todas las variedades son igualmante "correctas". El problema es que los niños creen lo que les dicen sus profesores. Así pues, no es sorprendente si resulta que la mayoría de la gente, cuan educada que sea, ignorante de los hallazgos de la lingüística moderna, desprecia las variedades que consideran lugareñas.

No creo que sea exactamente el caso hoy en día que la aprobación del castellano "puro" es algo político. Las líneas ferrocarriles se extienden desde el centro y la lengua también. Todo ciudadano tiene el derecho de comunicarse con los demás españoles y por eso se enseña el castellano. Lo importante es que no se desprecia los otros modos de hablar.


----------



## Mate

*Nota del moderador*: 

Este hilo contiene mensajes que han sido separados a partir de este otro hilo por pedido de uno de los participantes.

El título del mismo ha sido cambiado por *Acento castellano y pronunciación ortográfica.

*Algunos mensajes han sido ligeramente editados en procura de la coherencia de la discusión.

Gracias


----------



## Aby R

Hola:

  Sólo para dar una opinión del otro lado del Atlántico (y de paso calmar un poco los ánimos) con respecto a este tema del acento y la pronunciación ortográfica o fonética o como se llame he de decir que nosotros, hijos adoptivos de la lengua castellana, que nos dejaron de herencia nuestros abuelos descubridores/conquistadores hemos ido dándole, según el país , y en el país (al menos en el mío), según la región, diferentes “tonalidades” al idioma (que por acá todo el mundo le dice español). Por ejemplo en Cuba se distinguen diversas formas características de hablarlo, de esta manera los habaneros no pronuncian las erres, los del centro del país hacen énfasis en ellas, mientras que los del oriente del país hablan “cantando”. De forma general existe el consenso que donde “mejor” se habla es en la región centro-oriental de la isla (Ciego de Ávila – Camaguey), y, no sé si es casualidad, precisamente de esta zona provienen la gran mayoría de los locutores y comentaristas de la   TV Nacional; de cualquier forma por acá, aunque todos, los más cultos y los menos,  nos “comemos” con caribeño apetito en el hablar cotidiano algunas letras de las más disímiles palabras -¿pa´  onde tu vaj chico?- en los momentos precisos y en el lugar apropiado nunca diremos “deo” sino “dedo”,  “jombre”  sino “hombres”…..

  Saludos


----------



## chics

jmartins said:


> y de hecho en el español de toda la península, los perticipios en -ado se pronuncian siempre [ao] o [au] en el habla vernacular.


Jmartins, sabes que en Cataluña (no es la única zona, pero ésta la conocemos bien ambos) la gente pronuncia *-ado*. Es posible oir quizá un *-au* suelto pero no es para la nada lo habitual.


----------



## jmx

chics said:


> Jmartins, sabes que en Cataluña (no es la única zona, pero ésta la conocemos bien ambos) la gente pronuncia *-ado*. Es posible oir quizá un *-au* suelto pero no es para la nada lo habitual.


¿Te refieres a catalanoparlantes que hablan castellano como segunda lengua, o a castellanoparlantes nativos?


----------



## jmx

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Con el tiempo eso ha cambiado y en las películas ahora lo que se oye se acerca más a lo que se habla en las calles de Madrid, no a las calles de Huelva ni las de Vigo, sino las de Madrid.


Ni las de Valladolid, ni las de Cuenca, ni las de Zaragoza, sino las de Madrid. Estoy de acuerdo.



PABLO DE SOTO said:


> En cuanto al de los acentos pegajosos, en teoría siempre es más fácil dejar de pronunciar que pronunciar, dejar de distinguir que distinguir.
> Para un castellano que no sea yeísta,( he oído que existen y conocí a uno) sería más fácil igualar los sonidos de s y z, de ll e y, que para un andaluz hacer lo contrario, pero los castellanos ni lo hacen, ni quieren hacerlo . ¿Por qué?
> Por el prestigio que en España es clave.


Intenta aplicar tu teoría del prestigio a la aspiración de las eses implosivas, a ver qué tal te funciona.


----------



## jmx

Bueno, vamos a intentar ir por partes...


ivanovic77 said:


> ¿Entonces ahora tu argumento ha cambiado? ¿Ya no se usa la pronunciación ortográfica sino la mayoritaria? Bien, nos vamos poniendo de acuerdo...


Debería ser evidente que 'pronunciación ortográfica' implica 'pronunciarlo todo tal como se escribe', lo cual deja un amplio margen: la ortografía no dice nada sobre entonación, ni si una 's' debería ser alveolar o dental, o si una 'd' debería ser aproximante u oclusiva... ahí entran otros factores, principalmente la percepción del hablante de si lo que dice suena 'regional' o 'estándar'. De hecho una pronunciación ortográfica muy estricta distinguiría 'b' y 'v', cosa que no pasa en España, pero parece que sí pasa en algún país americano. Por supuesto la 'pronunciación ortográfica' se reserva para hablar formalmente, no estoy diciendo que se aplique a todos los estilos de la lengua.


ivanovic77 said:


> Efectivamente, fue el Reino de Castilla el que se expandió por la mayor parte del actual territorio español, por lo tanto, es el español de Castilla el acento mayoritario. Aunque hoy en día, más que mayoritario, deberíamos decir céntrico, pues recordemos que cerca de la mitad de la población española es andaluza o de origen andaluz, y recordemos que hay andaluces y descendientes de andaluces no sólo en Andalucía sino en todas las regiones industrializadas de España (el éxodo rural andaluz ha transformado como pocos la demografía española a lo largo de siglo y medio). Si además le añadimos los millones de gallegos, catalanes, valencianos, baleares, murcianos, extremeños (pacenses) e inmigrantes latinoamericanos, a lo mejor resulta que el acento castellano no es tan mayoritario. Pero claro, es que da la casualidad que es el acento de la capital y de la cuna del reino más extenso en torno al cual se articuló la identidad de esto que hoy en día llamamos España.


Bueno, esto aclara bastante. Parece ser que "acento castellano" consiste en: lo que es español peninsular y no es ni andaluz ni gallego ni catalán ni valenciano ni murciano ni de Badajoz. ¿Por qué precisamente esa zona, qué tiene en común? Ahí ya no tengo ni idea, me imagino que corresponde con tu mapa mental de "acentos marcadamente regionales". Pero deberías entender que cada persona percibe los acentos a su manera.



ivanovic77 said:


> En realidad, un catalán hablando castellano suele tener una pronunciación tan "ortográfica" o más que la de un vallisoletano (tú mismo has señalado arriba un buen puñado de particularidades fonéticas del acento de Castilla que lo alejan de lo que tú consideras "pronunciación ortográfica"), pero al tener acento catalán, se le reprocha y se le invita a cambiarlo. No sucede lo mismo con el acento madrileño o castellano. Yo por ejemplo estoy harto de escuchar en tertulias de radio y televisión que pronuncien los participios terminados en "-ao", que digan que la iniciativa ha tenido "ésito" en vez de "éxito, y que han firmado un "pazto" en vez de un "pacto". De hecho, el mismo Presidente del Gobierno (Zapatero), que es castellano, es incapaz de pronunciar "pacto" y siempre dice "pazto". Y a nadie le parece mal. De hecho, nadie se da cuenta de ello. No pasaría lo mismo si el acento fuera de una región más periférica.


Estamos en las mismas, estás hablando de las características que particularmente tú identificas como "castellanas"... Yo oigo mucha aspiración de eses en radio y TV, cosa que efectivamente es propia de Madrid, pero ¿es eso "acento castellano"? Me imagino que tú no oyes las aspiraciones precisamente porque es parte de tu manera de hablar, y por tanto ni les prestas atención.
Otra cosa, me consta que se ha criticado a Zapatero por decir "igualdaz" y en cambio no recuerdo que nadie criticase a Felipe González por tener acento sevillano.


ivanovic77 said:


> ... es la ortografía la que se ha amoldado a la pronunciación del norte, no la pronunciación a la ortografía. Es la población del norte y centro de la Península, así como los adeptos a la idea de la España castellanocéntrica, los que históricamente han presionado para que la ortografía castellana fuese de tal o cual manera.


Ya te he listado varias características (post #10) que prueban que la ortografía no corresponde con ningún habla regional concreta. Por otro lado sería interesante que nos plantearas algún cambio ortográfico que sea valido para todos los dialectos y que a la vez permita evitar esa supuesta "presión castellana" de la que nos hablas. Hasta ahora he planteado esa cuestión a varias personas y todas han cambiado en seguida de tema.


ivanovic77 said:


> Pero si me estás dando la razón. El nacionalismo español fomenta la idea de que el castellano de Madrid y Castilla es más correcto que el de otras regiones de España, hasta el punto de que el madrileño y el castellano llegan a afirmar que ellos "escriben como hablan". Y los primeros en creérselo a pies juntillas son los vallisoletanos. ¿No ves que estás diciendo lo mismo que yo?





ivanovic77 said:


> A mí me da la sensación de que en el fondo estamos de acuerdo y de que discutimos por discutir.


Lo siento, no estamos diciendo lo mismo. Si el estándar que se promueve oficialmente no corresponde con ninguna parte de España, entonces llamarlo "acento castellano" es contribuir a difundir una mentira. Y si lo que se difunde a otros niveles es la manera de hablar de Madrid, a mí particularmente eso me suena más a "andaluz" que a "castellano".


----------



## Argónida

Creo que entiendo la postura de jmartins. Y al mismo tiempo entiendo y me siento identificada con el sentimiento de ivanovic77.

Entiendo que los castellanos no se sientan identificados con la forma de hablar "estandarizada" que se transmite en los medios de comunicación estatales (y paradójica y tristemente algunos regionales, como Canal Sur sin ir más lejos), y que les moleste que los no-castellanos, que tampoco nos sentimos identificados con esa forma de hablar, insistamos en decir que eso es castellano.

Particularmente en Andalucía estamos hartos de oir que el español correcto es el de Castilla, el de Valladolid, el de Salamanca... y que nosotros hablamos mal. Tan hartos estamos que nos lo hemos creído. Y nunca se nos ha dicho que el modelo a seguir tiene que ser el de Barcelona, el de Bilbao, el de Las Palmas o el de Vigo, sino, repito, el de Valladolid o el de Salamanca. Uno de los rasgos que más diferencian a esta variedad del español de la nuestra es la pronunciación de todas las eses finales. Cuando alguien lo hace, popular y espontáneamente aquí decimos que "habla fino" o que es "del norte", y al mismo tiempo el no hacerlo es uno de los pocos rasgos que compartimos todos los andaluces. Ese "hablar fino" o hablar "del norte", como veis, es una apreciación algo ambigua. ¿Qué es el norte? Pues lo que está de Despeñaperros p'arriba, pero no estrictamente, ya que en realidad no incluye a Badajoz, Murcia, Albacete... donde también se aspiran las eses finales. Así, acabamos identificando lo que oímos en la tele (telediarios, doblajes de películas, etc.) con lo que tradicionalmente se nos ha querido imponer como español correcto (habla "correcta" = habla de los medios de comunicación = habla castellana), y en este sentido nos resulta especialmente llamativa la pronunciación de las eses finales, que ciertamente es común a ambas formas de hablar el español. Es una asociación de ideas impuesta por muchos años, como digo, de intento de imposición de una forma de hablar que no es la nuestra; que probablemente no sea del todo correcta, pero que tiene una explicación. Los medios de comunicación intentan imponer un determinado español (artificial) como correcto. Pero Castilla y los castellanos también tradicionalmente nos han dicho machaconamente (informal y formalmente, verbalmente y por escrito) que los demás hablamos mal. Y no hablo de ninguna abstracción: es una afirmación que hacen constantemente los castellanos que viven en Andalucía, incluidos los maestros y profesores en sus aulas.

No sé si me he liado.

P.D.: Cuestiones como estas no pueden explicarse sin echar mano de la historia y la política. Eso es incuestionable. Y no es malo. Pobre política, con esa mala reputación que tiene y que sin embargo está en el fondo de todo.


----------



## jmx

Argónida said:


> Pero Castilla y los castellanos también tradicionalmente nos han dicho machaconamente (informal y formalmente, verbalmente y por escrito) que los demás hablamos mal. Y no hablo de ninguna abstracción: es una afirmación que hacen constantemente los castellanos que viven en Andalucía, incluidos los maestros y profesores en sus aulas.


Pero convendría saber a qué te refieres con "castellanos", por que resulta que por ejemplo en Toledo o Madrid también aspiran desde siempre las eses como en Andalucía, y en ese caso a lo que os obligan es a hacer lo que ya hacen ellos: mantener una dualidad entre habla formal ('con ese') e informal (con aspiración). Así que estaría bien saber de qué parte de "Castilla" son exactamente esos "castellanos".


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Realmente la ortografía nos afecta en mayor o menor medida a todos los que, independientemente del dialecto, sabemos leer y escribir.

De hecho yo diría que la mayoría de las palabras del registro culto se aprenden leyéndolas.
Muchas de esas palabras del registro más o menos culto son préstamos recientes del latín o del griego que no han seguido la evolución del castellano y contienen combinaciones de consonantes en su mayoría que fonéticamente no se adaptan bien al castellano.
En mi casa decían sudar. Más tarde, y no de boca de mis padres, aprendí _Transpirar_ y en su pronunciación me he basado en la ortografía.
En mi casa tampoco hablan de _substratos_ o tantas otras.
La palabra _obvio _contiene dos sonidos b seguidos, grupo consonántico no natural del español. Al pronunciarla nos guíamos por la escritura.

Yo creo que la pronunciación basada en la ortografía nos afecta en mayor o medida, dependiendo de varios factores, el propio dialecto, el interés personal en cuidar el habla etc. a todos, no sólo a los locutores de la tele.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

jmartins said:


> Ni las de Valladolid, ni las de Cuenca, ni las de Zaragoza, sino las de Madrid. Estoy de acuerdo.
> 
> Intenta aplicar tu teoría del prestigio a la aspiración de las eses implosivas, a ver qué tal te funciona.


 
Muchos andaluces cuando salen de Andalucía o incluso en Andalucía en situaciones formales, lo primero que hacen para eliminar sus desprestigiados rasgos andaluces es dejar de aspirar la ese implosiva.
Otra cosa es que lo hagan con mayor o menor acierto. Conozco andaluces que llevan años viviendo en zonas donde no hay esa aspiración,y de lo primero que se les pega es la pronunciación de las eses finales.
A otros no se les pega porque se sienten cómodos en su dialecto.
A los canarios no se les suele pegar porque tienen un concepto más elevado de su dialecto.


----------



## avellanainphilly

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Realmente la ortografía nos afecta en mayor o menor medida a todos los que, independientemente del dialecto, sabemos leer y escribir.
> Los analfabetos que eran la mayoría hasta no hace tanto aprendían el idioma exclusivamente de lo que oían y esto se reducía en su niñez a lo que hablaban en su pueblo.
> Actualmente los niños aprenden hablar no sólo con lo que oyen en casa o en su barrio, sino en la tele y cuando aprenden la lectura y la escritura, con lo que leen.



Solo un pequeño comentario en relación a esto. Los estudios de adquisición de primera lengua (la nativa) han demostrado que el proceso de adquisición está básicamente completo a los 4 años. A los 4 niños, un niño  ya ha adquirido la estructura sintáctica y fonológica de su dialecto. A partir de esa edad, evidentemente el vocabulario irá creciendo, pero la estructura de la lengua ya está adquirida. O sea que los especialistas creen que el papel de la ortografía es bastante mínimo, aunque no dudo que habrá excepciones. (Que quede claro que estoy hablando de adquisición en niños, y no de adultos intentando cambiar su acento  o adoptando un estándar) .


----------



## elirlandes

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> A otros no se les pega porque se sienten cómodos en su dialecto.



Puedo asegurar que no es siempre una falta de sentirse cómodo que hace que uno tenga que modificar su pronunciación. También es cuestión de practicalidad.

En mi caso particular, yo soy estranjero y aprendí mi castellano en la provincia de Málaga. No sería hecharme flores decir que lo he aprendido bastante bien, hasta el punto de poder pasar por español si me apetece. Naturalmente, todo se pega, y mi acento "natural" en español comprende la aspiración de eses y el deje general que uno puede imaginar del boquerón naturalizado en el cual me he convertido... Bueno - resulta que trabajando en finanzas, acabé en Madrid trabajando en proyectos con los altos cargos de varios bancos e otras instituciones de renombre y no tardé en darme cuenta que si hablaba con mi acentillo Malagueño, tenía que hacer mucho más esfuerzo para hacer que me tomaran en serio. 

Si pasaba a usar un acento más "correcto" [o sea, _fisno_ como lo llamaríamos yo y Argónida] de repente ya no tenía nada de dificultad, pero sí la gente es menos acogedor a nivel personal. 

Conclusión: Al que habla con acento andaluz no se le toma en serio [malo en situaciones profesionales], pero sí la gente supone de entrada que es buena gente y que puede echar unas risas contigo [bueno para situaciones sociales]. Así que he aprendido modificar mi forma de hablar según la persona con quien hable, cosa que yo puedo hacer sin quedar mal al ser guiri... nadie tiene expectativa ninguna de como pronunciaría yo el castellano.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

elirlandes said:


> Puedo asegurar que no es siempre una falta de sentirse cómodo que hace que uno tenga que modificar su pronunciación. También es cuestión de practicalidad.
> si hablaba con mi acentillo Malagueño, tenía que hacer mucho más esfuerzo para hacer que me tomaran en serio.
> 
> Si pasaba a usar un acento más "correcto" [o sea, _fisno_ como lo llamaríamos yo y Argónida] de repente ya no tenía nada de dificultad, pero sí la gente es menos acogedor a nivel personal.
> 
> Conclusión: Al que habla con acento andaluz no se le toma en serio [malo en situaciones profesionales].


 

Muy buen ejemplo de lo que ocurre con el acento andaluz.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

avellanainphilly said:


> Solo un pequeño comentario en relación a esto. Los estudios de adquisición de primera lengua (la nativa) han demostrado que el proceso de adquisición está básicamente completo a los 4 años. A los 4 niños, un niño ya ha adquirido la estructura sintáctica y fonológica de su dialecto. A partir de esa edad, evidentemente el vocabulario irá creciendo, pero la estructura de la lengua ya está adquirida. O sea que los especialistas creen que el papel de la ortografía es bastante mínimo, aunque no dudo que habrá excepciones. (Que quede claro que estoy hablando de adquisición en niños, y no de adultos intentando cambiar su acento o adoptando un estándar) .


 

Por supuesto. Yo sólo me refiero a la adquisición de vocabulario. Me expresé mal y lo he cambiado.
Gracias.


----------



## elirlandes

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Muy buen ejemplo de lo que ocurre con el acento andaluz.



Es más - hay gente que he conocido en el ámbito profesional que luego se ha convertido en amigos. Cuando éstos me escuchan hablar en un ámbito más familiar - entre amigos o con mi familia - se quedan halucinados por que de repente oyen un acento que no esperan de mí...


----------



## ampurdan

Un hilo muy interesante.

Mi opinión:

La ortografía del español se ha fijado históricamente tomando en consideración la manera de hablar esperada en situaciones formales de los hablantes con prestigio social de la mitad norte de la Península, entre las zonas de antiguo dominio del bable, el eusquera y el aragonés, llámese a eso "castellano" o con otro nombre más preciso y menos equívoco. No se buscó el uso mayoritario -_vade retro Satanas!_-, se buscó el uso más prestigioso.

Evidentemente, los usos escritos de épocas anteriores y el injerto masivo de cultismos latinos y grecolatinos, con el deseo de respetar la etimología, no solo por prurito, sino por necesidad de reconocer las palabras del sistema anterior o del idioma original, hizo imposible ser completamente fiel a la pronunciación del momento. En realidad, toda reforma ortográfica es necesariamente una componenda entre tradición y actualidad, que con toda seguridad marginará a muchos hablantes.

Yo creo que el éxito mismo del español, siempre en comparación con otras lenguas de su entorno, en el acercamiento de la escritura a la pronunciación, ha provocado que la escritura se haya convertido en norma de pronunciación estándar en muchos casos, en contra de la pronunciación tradicional y la evolución natural del idioma; y ello con la impagable ayuda de todo tipo de prescriptivistas y también resultado de todo tipo de interpretaciones sobre lo que algún prescriptivista prestigioso ha dicho o ha dejado escrito.

Por otra parte, e idenpendientemente de los gurús ortografizantes, siempre habrá maneras de hablar regionales más prestigiosas que otras. Hoy por hoy, en general en España, en contextos profesionales es más aceptable "ijnorar el azto de azquisición", pese al horror de los ortografizados catalanes, que "ze'tá huri'prude'zia", por decir algo. Es difícil modificar esto de la noche a la mañana, porque los prejuicios y estereotipos están muy arraigados en el ideario cultural, y se reafirma día a día. Creo que tampoco hay que exagerar en estos temas, los prejuicios creados por la lengua se superan fácilmente muchas veces.

Podemos educarnos todos en la tolerancia lingüística y acabar cambiando estas cosas, pero siempre habrá algo "correcto", algo "aceptable" y algo "poco adecuado" en nuestra comunicación, se produzca en el contexto que se produzca. Por supuesto que mientras haya una norma ortográfica que pretenda ser cercana a la pronunciación, la mayor o menor cercanía de la pronunciación a esa norma tendrá su peso y su prestigio.


----------



## jmx

elirlandes said:


> Si pasaba a usar un acento más "correcto" [o sea, _fisno_ como lo llamaríamos yo y Argónida] de repente ya no tenía nada de dificultad, pero sí la gente es menos acogedor a nivel personal.


¿Te costo mucho aprender a hablar en acento "fisno"?


----------



## jmx

ampurdan said:


> La ortografía del español se ha fijado históricamente tomando en consideración la manera de hablar esperada en situaciones formales de los hablantes con prestigio social de la mitad norte de la Península, entre las zonas de antiguo dominio del bable, el eusquera y el aragonés, llámese a eso "castellano" o con otro nombre más preciso y menos equívoco. No se buscó el uso mayoritario -_vade retro Satanas!_-, se buscó el uso más prestigioso.


¿Tienes alguna prueba de esto? Yo lo que he oído es que la ortografía se fijó en Toledo, ciudad del sur en definitiva. 

La prueba definitiva para poder demostrar que la ortografía corresponde a algún dialecto concreto sería dar un ejemplo de cómo podría ser una ortografía *unificada* basada en por ejemplo el acento de Sevilla o el de Granada. ¿Puedes tú u otra persona explicarnos cómo sería esa ortografía?


----------



## elirlandes

jmartins said:


> ¿Te costo mucho aprender a hablar en acento "fisno"?



No mucho, pero sí me he dado cuenta que para ello hay que mantener una postura corporal mucha más recta - hablando en plan andaluz, uno puede estar mucho más comodo fisicamente... 

Una cosa curiosa: para los de habla inglesa, al principio de aprender el castellano es una gran ayuda aprender en el sur dado a que en inglés no diferenciamos entre "tú" y "usted" y nunca sabemos cuando emplear uno u otro, o como conjugar los verbos para ello. Aprender con el acento sureño (o fingirlo) hace que las dos frases siguientes suenan más o menos igual, lo que te facilita la vida un montón y no quedas mal hablando de tú con gente que se merece respeto [como comprobé hablando con mi eventual suegra]:
[Tú] vienes de hacer las compras
[Ud.] viene de hacer la compra


----------



## Argónida

jmartins said:


> Pero convendría saber a qué te refieres con "castellanos", por que resulta que por ejemplo en Toledo o Madrid también aspiran desde siempre las eses como en Andalucía, y en ese caso a lo que os obligan es a hacer lo que ya hacen ellos: mantener una dualidad entre habla formal ('con ese') e informal (con aspiración). Así que estaría bien saber de qué parte de "Castilla" son exactamente esos "castellanos".


 
Creo que en mi mensaje ha quedado claro que me refiero a castellanos de Castilla la Vieja. He mencionado Salamanca y Valladolid. También podría mencionar Burgos, Ávila, Segovia... De todas maneras no es relevante el origen concreto de las personas concretas que nos dicen cuál es el habla correcta. De hecho, hay muchos andaluces que han adoptado ese discurso y ellos mismos dicen que hablan mal y que los que hablan bien son los castellanos. Creo que he intentado también dejar claro que el "habla correcta", que se nos ha hecho identificar con Salamanca, Valladolid... consiste fundamentalmente en pronunciar todas las eses, rasgo que, tú mismo lo señalas, es definitorio del habla de Salamanca, Valladolid... Castilla, ¿no?


----------



## ampurdan

jmartins said:


> ¿Tienes alguna prueba de esto? Yo lo que he oído es que la ortografía se fijó en Toledo, ciudad del sur en definitiva.



No pretendía excluir a Toledo. De hecho, quería ser lo suficientemente vago para incluir los diferentes centros de prestigio histórico, siempre dentro de tierras castellanas. Según tengo entendido yo, en Toledo se formó el primer grupo de textos con _cierta_ uniformidad ortográfica (sin que conste publicación de normas expresas) en el siglo XIII. Lógicamente, ese sistema, en lo que quiso reflejar la lengua hablada, reflejaba la lengua hablada del momento, no la actual. Me parece, sin embargo, a mí, que el hecho de que los textos se produjeran en la corte de Toledo, no implica necesariamente que reflejaran el modo de hablar del dialecto concreto de Toledo:

"Con la elevación del castellano a lengua cancilleresca se normalizan sus características [...]. Con la regularización ortográfica de Alfonso X ya tenemos datos fidedignos e inequívocos para poder determinar cuál era el sistema fonológico de este primer castellano literario, en el cual, como dijimos, *los rasgos originarios del Norte se modificaron en parte al contacto con los rasgos de los dialectos centrales*. Tal sistema, consolidado en la región toledana, es el que caracteriza al castellano cultivado hasta el siglo XVI, según lo describe Nebrija. Pero, como veremos, *ya en la Edad Media se incuban, en las regiones septentrionales, y se van extendiendo, modificaciones que se generalizan y triunfan en la época moderna*".
(Emilio Alarcos Llorach, Fonología española, Madrid, Gredos, 1965, primera edición, $157, págs. 263-264, citado aquí, la negrita es mía).



jmartins said:


> La prueba definitiva para poder demostrar que la ortografía corresponde a algún dialecto concreto sería dar un ejemplo de cómo podría ser una ortografía *unificada* basada en por ejemplo el acento de Sevilla o el de Granada. ¿Puedes tú u otra persona explicarnos cómo sería esa ortografía?



No, porque yo no creo que la ortografía se basara en un dialecto concreto identificable por la manera de hablar de una ciudad, por ejemplo, sino que, tal y como he dicho, a la hora de fijarla se tomó en consideración los usos escritos del momento, la etimología latina y grecolatina tomando como referente palabras del latín clásico o eclesiástico y, en lo que se reflejó la manera de hablar de la época, se prefirieron los rasgos diferenciales del norte a los del sur (entendidos "norte" y "sur" más en términos de isoglosas dialectales, que de coordenadas geográficas exactas): la prueba de ello es el establecimiento de la diferenciación ortográfica z,c/s de la manera que la hemos heredado hoy.

Creo que la RAE no fijó definitivamente el sistema ortográfico que es básicamente el que seguimos hoy hasta finales del siglo XIX, pero en su primer diccionario en el XVII ya recogía básicamente la diferenciación ortográfica z,c/s actual, eliminando para siempre "ç" y "ss".


----------



## ivanovic77

ampurdan said:


> No, porque yo no creo que la ortografía se basara en un dialecto concreto identificable por la manera de hablar de una ciudad, por ejemplo, sino que, tal y como he dicho, a la hora de fijarla se tomó en consideración los usos escritos del momento, la etimología latina y grecolatina tomando como referente palabras del latín clásico o eclesiástico y, en lo que se reflejó la manera de hablar de la época, se prefirieron los rasgos diferenciales del norte a los del sur (entendidos "norte" y "sur" más en términos de isoglosas dialectales, que de coordenadas geográficas exactas): *la prueba de ello es el establecimiento de la diferenciación ortográfica z,c/s de la manera que la hemos heredado hoy*.



Un ejemplo de lo que dice ampurdan lo podemos encontrar en palabras castellanas que, pese a su etimología latina, se escriben con "z" cuando en latín y en otras lenguas romances se escriben con "s":

*zueco*:

En latín: soccus

En francés: socque o sabot

En portugués: soco o tamanco

En catalán: soc o esclop

*zócalo*:

En latín: socculus

En francés: socle

En portugués: soco

En catalán: sòcol

*zafiro*:

En latín: sapphirus

En francés: saphir

En portugués: safira

En catalán: safir

Si las normas ortográficas se hubiesen confeccionado en Sevilla, en Canarias, en Latinoamérica o en cualquier región seseante, seguramente escribiríamos sueco, sócalo y safiro.

Y como estos ejemplos habrá muchos más.


----------



## ampurdan

Exacto, a eso me refería.

Me comí un palo con el siglo del diccionario: XVIII y no XVII (el _Diccionario de Autoridades_ en las ediciones originales se puede consultar en la página de la RAE). Aunque el uso de "z" exclusivamente para el sonido interdental ya había sido propuesto con anterioridad, por ejemplo, por Gonzalo de Correas, en el siglo XVII en su _Ortografía kastellana nueva i perfeta_, que, como se puede ver en el título usado, se proponía una ortografía que siguiera la pronunciación.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

ampurdan said:


> Aunque el uso de "z" exclusivamente para el sonido interdental ya había sido propuesto con anterioridad, por ejemplo, por Gonzalo de Correas, en el siglo XVII en su _Ortografía kastellana nueva i perfeta_, que, como se puede ver en el título usado, se proponía una ortografía que siguiera la pronunciación.



¡Qué genio! Ya en aquel entonces proponía una correspondencia biunívoca entre fonemas y grafemas, qué increíble, me saco el sombrero por este señor. Cuatrocientos años después, en Brasil, hay quienes están todavía sobre el mismo tema:


> O livro "Ortografia Rasional" refere-se a uma obra ke foi publikada, objetivando alkansar uma grande meta, kual seja, a modernizasãoe simplifikasão da língua portugeza, por meio de uma ortografia rasional e koerente...


Me imagino que esta ortografía, que parece sacada de una sala de chat, pondrá los pelos de punta a muchos lusófonos, pero lo que no creo que muchos discutan es que sería más fácil de enseñar y de aprender.
Saludos


----------



## pickypuck

ampurdan said:


> por ejemplo, por Gonzalo de Correas...


 
Creo que a él le gustaba Gonzalo Korreas  Así es como se llama el instituto de enseñanza secundaria de Jaraíz de la Vera, su localidad de nacimiento.

Saludos


----------



## Outsider

ivanovic77 said:


> Imaginemos que un *locutor catalán* pronunciase todas las letras de la lengua escrita (pronunciación ortográfica, según tu post anterior), pero que la "ele" (L), en vez de pronunciarla como lateral aproximante alveolar *sonora*, la pronunciase como lateral aproximante alveolar *velarizada* (a la manera catalana o portuguesa). ¿Sería aceptable?


He notado que Eduard Punset, el presentador del programa _Redes_, en TVE, habla así.


----------



## ivanovic77

Outsider said:


> He notado que Eduard Punset, el presentador del programa _Redes_, en TVE, habla así.


 
Exacto. Eduard Punset tiene un acento catalán muy fuerte.

Me gustaría aclarar que en España hoy en día no pasa nada porque un presentador tenga un acento regional que no sea el castellano de Madrid o Castilla. Si el presentador es un personaje con prestigio o con talento, se le disculpa el acento y hasta se le ve más entrañable por tenerlo. Además, España ya no es el país españolista y centralista que fue antaño, y la gente está muy orgullosa de pertenecer a tal o cual región. Ahora bien, eso no quita que no siga habiendo acentos o dialectos que se consideran más prestigiosos o más representativos del español correcto, ni que un presentador sin un currículum detrás que lo acredite no se sienta obligado a disimular su acento "periférico" si quiere medrar en los medios de comunicación de ámbito nacional.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Outsider said:


> He notado que Eduard Punset, el presentador del programa _Redes_, en TVE, habla así.


 
Es una excepción.
Asimismo Redes es un programa minoritario de baja audiencia.
Otros catalanes que han presentado informativos, Susanna Griso, Angels Barceló etc. han cambiado su acento.

El tema de los acentos locales en la televisión española sigue siendo tabú.
Ni la tele ni la radio reflejan la variedad de acentos regionales de España, salvo cuando habla la gente de la calle.
La mayoría, incluídos los canarios ( Jose Toledo, Paco Montesdeoca ) modifica su acento para homogeneizarlo a esa variante más o menos estándar.

Como ejemplo de situación que a mí me parece lamentable tenemos el caso de la andaluza María Teresa Campos, que usa su acento natural andaluz para temas frívolos, cotilleos etc en su programa y el acento "oficial" para las noticias o temas serios.
Ese tipo de actitudes son las que contribuyen a perpetuar el escaso prestigio del andaluz.


----------



## elirlandes

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Como ejemplo de situación que a mí me parece lamentable tenemos el caso de la andaluza María Teresa Campos, que usa su acento natural andaluz para temas frívolos, cotilleos etc en su programa y el acento "oficial" para las noticias o temas serios.



Un buen ejemplo flagrante...



PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Ese tipo de actitudes son las que contribuyen a perpetuar el escaso prestigio del andaluz.



Tienes toda la razón.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> ¡Qué genio! Ya en aquel entonces proponía una correspondencia biunívoca entre fonemas y grafemas, qué increíble, me saco el sombrero por este señor. Cuatrocientos años después, en Brasil, hay quienes están todavía sobre el mismo tema:
> Me imagino que esta ortografía, que parece sacada de una sala de chat, pondrá los pelos de punta a muchos lusófonos, pero lo que no creo que muchos discutan es que sería más fácil de enseñar y de aprender.
> Saludos


Puede ser que una ortografía totalmente fonémica sea más fácil de enseñar y de aprender para niños, pero por razones etimológicas sería preferible mantener el sistema corriente, o sea, un sistema muy fonémico y un poco etimológico. La ortografía en castellano es casi perfecta, por lo menos cuando se la compara con la ortografía inglesa, que es muy etimológica y, solamente de vez en cuando, fonémica...  

El debate sobre qué acento castellano es el más 'correcto' lo dejo a ustedes porque no tengo ninguna opinión sobre ese asunto. 

/Wilma


----------



## caniho

No suelo ver mucho la tele, pero quizás precisamente por eso noto más como va evolucionando, y ahora creo que hay más acento madrileño que nunca. El caso del cine es distinto, sí que veo muchas películas dobladas al español y la verdad es que el panorama es un poco deprimente.  Sin entrar mucho en el tema de la calidad, que cada vez es peor, el acento no es de ninguna parte pero está claramente basado en el habla del norte, el dialecto castellano. No detecto ningún rasgo sureño, excepto cuando se quiere hacer notar que determinado personaje es un paleto, pero sí que detecto algunos rasgos norteños, como el omnipresente leísmo y la pronunciación de todas las eses finales y otras consonantes implosivas. Lo más triste es que estos no son, o tradicionalmente no han sido, rasgos mayoritarios del español de España, pero el cine americano y los medios de Madrid están extendiendo el leísmo por todo el país. Yo diría que hoy en día ya sólo Canarias y Andalucía están completamente al margen del leísmo.

En cuanto a que los madrileños aspiran las eses como los andaluces, es uno de los chistes más buenos que he oído hoy, y he tenido que sufrir unos cuantos. Los madrileños ocupan un punto intermedio entre los del norte y los del sur: aspiran algunas, que son las que tú oyes y pronuncian otras, que son las que yo oigo. Para tí es acento sureño mientras que para mí es hablar fisno. Que más prueba de que es una tercera cosa independiente.

La aspiración de TODAS las eses implosivas, es uno de los pocos rasgos de los que no cabe ninguna duda que forman parte del andaluz culto, suponiendo que tal cosa exista. Una persona que por hipercorreción, esnobismo o imitación de otros acentos, empieza a pronunciar las eses implosivas, aunque sólo sea parte de ellas, ya no habla andaluz, al menos no el habla natural andaluza.


----------



## jmx

caniho said:


> El caso del cine es distinto, sí que veo muchas películas dobladas al español y la verdad es que el panorama es un poco deprimente. Sin entrar mucho en el tema de la calidad, que cada vez es peor, el acento no es de ninguna parte pero está claramente basado en el habla del norte, el dialecto castellano


Está basado en la "pronunciación ortográfica", como estoy intentando explicar desde hace tiempo. Danos algún rasgo "no ortográfico" del norte que oigas en el cine.




caniho said:


> No detecto ningún rasgo sureño, excepto cuando se quiere hacer notar que determinado personaje es un paleto


Yo en TV y radio lo que noto es que si alguien habla en un acento "no sureño" en ciertos contextos, es que es _antipático_ o _estirado_.




caniho said:


> pero sí que detecto algunos rasgos norteños, como el omnipresente leísmo y la pronunciación de todas las eses finales y otras consonantes implosivas


Pero bueno, ¿para esto abro un hilo? Pronunciar todas las eses como fricativas coronales es un rasgo del "español ortográfico", que en este caso coincide por casualidad con el acento tradicional del norte, que por otra parte está desapareciendo a toda pastilla. 

Ah, y explícanos por qué narices el leismo es "norteño".


----------



## Hulalessar

Decir que alguien usa una pronunciación ortográfica es igual que decir que una persona se parece a su foto. La pronunciación existe antes de la ortografía como la persona existe antes de la foto.


----------



## Argónida

jmartins said:


> Pronunciar todas las eses como fricativas coronales es un rasgo del "español ortográfico", que en este caso coincide *por casualidad* con el acento tradicional del norte, que por otra parte está desapareciendo a toda pastilla.
> 
> Ah, y explícanos por qué narices el leismo es "norteño".


 
No creo en esa casualidad. Como ya expliqué en algún otro mensaje, se impone una determinada modalidad del español como correcta frente a otras modalidades por cuestiones sociológicas, económicas y políticas. Y yo sí creo que hay cierta imposición de lo castellano como correcto frente a las culturas de la periferia, de las demás nacionalidades o como cada uno lo quiera llamar, que ese sí que es otro debate. Herencias de la época imperial, cuestiones de la España moderna unificada y centralista... ¿Quién sabe?

Respecto al leísmo, a nosotros nos suena "norteño" cuando no directamente castellano, porque creo que aquí no se da. He escuchado miles de veces a castellanos decir "ese libro no *le* tengo" y cosas por el estilo que no escucharás a un andaluz. ¿Porque nosotros hablamos mejor? No, desde luego, cometeremos otros errores, pero no ese.

Un saludo.


----------



## Argónida

Hulalessar said:


> Decir que alguien usa una pronunciación ortográfica es igual que decir que una persona se parece a su foto. La pronunciación existe antes de la ortografía como la persona existe antes de la foto.


 
Así es. Y el que inventó la ortografía del español, seguro seguro que no lo hizo basándose en cómo hablamos los andaluces. Sin embargo, el parecido es asombroso con la modalidad castellana. ¿Casualidad?


----------



## jmx

En España hay 17 comunidades autónomas pero a efectos de este hilo parece que hay 2: Andalucía (con límites conocidos y legalmente definidos) y "Castilla" (con límites desconocidos y misteriosos). Bueno pero eso no era lo que yo quería decir.

Si la letra 's' de las palabras 'sol' y 'mes' se pronuncian de manera diferente, es evidente para cualquiera que se trata de una pronunciación que diverge de la escritura, y por lo tanto no es "pronunciación ortográfica". Esto es tanto más evidente porque quien pronuncia 'mes' como [meh], generalmente no dice como plural [méheh] sino [méseh].

Una ilustración de esto es que incluso en países como Chile o Cuba, al hablar formalmente suelen pronunciar algunas eses finales, especialmente las de final de frase. Y eso que su contacto con dialectos no aspirantes es muy remoto, yo diría que poco más que las telenovelas mexicanas.

Ahí se ve claramente que para la mayoría de hablantes, hablar formalmente implica "acercarse lo más posible al idioma escrito", y en este caso eso implica: un solo signo escrito, una sola pronunciación. Por supuesto eso no se cumple en letras como 'g' (gato y gente) o 'c' (casa y cine), pero se trata de un tema etimológico sin relación con las variedades del castellano y con orígenes remotísimos, común además con el resto de lenguas romances.

Y la pronunciación enseñada a los extranjeros que aprenden español, ¿qué es más que "pronunciación ortográfica"? Véase cualquier manual de español para extranjeros. 

En todo este hilo no he leído ni un solo argumento de peso en contra de lo que dicho, como mucho la idea (post #33) de que un acento informal del norte sería "menos inaceptable" que uno informal del sur, lo que no deja de ser una opinión personal. Respecto a que los hablantes del norte empezaron a decir 'zueco' y 'zócalo' para "fastidiar a los andaluces" y obligarles a usar la letra 'z'... es sencillamente cómico. 

Respecto a que el dialecto de Madrid ocupa una "posición intermedia" ... efectivamente, intermedia entre su manchego nativo (con aspiración de todas las eses implosivas) y la pronunciación ortográfica que se enseña en las escuelas. Que algunos se agarren al leísmo como a un clavo ardiendo para mostrar que en Madrid hay rasgos "del norte" dice mucho. Por cierto, nadie se ha molestado en comprobar la extensión geográfica del leísmo, que en muchas partes del norte se ha introducido hace poco, y creo recordar que el texto más antiguo en que se detecta es de Toledo. 

En fin, espero que alguien aporte algún argumento un poco concreto y comprobado con datos reales, en vez de estar dando vueltas con lo mismo. Algunas posts de este hilo me recuerdan a un personaje de Futurama que decía: "prefiero creer lo que fui programado para creer".


----------



## ivanovic77

Jmartins, a mí me parece que estás tratando de reducir los acentos a un aspecto meramente ortográfico, muy centrado en la aspiración o no de las eses, cuando los acentos están configurados por muchos más factores, como por ejemplo la entonación, la acentuación, el deje, la nasalidad o guturalidad, la duración de las vocales, la apertura o cierre de las vocales, la pronunciación de las eses (que puede ser apical, predorsal o incluso dentoalveolar), la pronunciación de las jotas y ges (que puede ser aspirada o vibrante), y un largo etcétera.

Ejemplos:

La *entonación* difiere según el país. Por ejemplo, todos conocemos la entonación del acento mexicano (pongamos el acento defeño, de la capital). Si un locutor mexicano viene a trabajar a España y se desprende del seseo pero no de la entonación mexicana, su acento seguirá siendo inaceptable para el oído español. Y probablemente su pronunciación será más "ortográfica" que la de los comunicadores madrileños. Otro ejemplo; la *entonación interrogativa* difiere según la región de España. Si un locutor catalán o gallego formula una pregunta con la típica entonación interrogativa del catalán o del gallego, te aseguro que a la mayoría de oyentes les van a chirriar los oídos. Y su pronunciación no dejará de ser "ortográfica".

La *acentuación y la apertura/cierre de vocales*. Pongamos el ejemplo de Eduard Punset, que ya ha salido antes. Su forma de enfatizar las vocales tónicas es típica del catalán (por ejemplo, la "a" tónica la pronuncia más abierta y enfática), mientras que las vocales átonas suenan más relajadas. Esta acentuación que enfatiza más la sílaba tónica y relaja la átona no sería aceptable en un locutor de ámbito nacional, y su pronunciación no dejaría de ser "ortográfica". Otro ejemplo de apertura/cierre de vocales es el acento de algunas zonas de Andalucía (Granada, creo recordar), que es propenso a la apertura de la "e" final en algunas palabras.

Ejemplo de *nasalidad*, pues el típico acento gallego que nasaliza las vocales que preceden a las enes. Ejemplo de *guturalidad*, pues el típico inmigrante marroquí que habla castellano perfecta y "ortográficamente", pero sigue cayendo en la guturalidad típica del árabe marroquí que hace de su acento algo inaceptable para un locutor.

Ejemplo de *duración de las vocales* inaceptable, pues imaginemos a un gallego de una zona rural que hable castellano "ortográficamente", pero que pronuncie algunas vocales cortas, siguiendo unos esquemas vocálicos galaico-portugueses. O imaginemos a un inmigrante de origen quechua que pronuncie ortográficamente y que haya aprendido a no sesear pero que sus vocales sean de corta duración, tal como las pronuncian los indígenas del Perú. Pues tampoco sería aceptable.

Lo que quiero decir es que un acento está compuesto por un gran número de ingredientes y que no se puede reducir lo que es el acento preferente en los medios de comunicación de España a una cuestión meramente ortográfica o de fidelidad a la lengua escrita.


----------



## caniho

Creo que tu posición ha quedado bastante clara, podemos resumirla en varios
puntos:

- El español del cine doblado y los informativos, y en general el español
  formal, se basa en la pronunciación ortográfica.

- La pronunciación del dialecto castellanao, suponiedo que tal cosa exista, es
  la más ortográfica de España y probablemete de todo el ámbito hispánico,
  hecho éste debido a la casualidad.

- Muchos hablantes de la mitad norte de España ven en la pronunciación
  ortográfica no sólo un ideal sino también la identifican como su pronunciación
  real, por lo tanto tiene cierta influencia en el habla real de la gente.


A lo que yo añado:


- Muchos andaluces reconocen la pronunciación ortográfica como un ideal debido a
  la escolarización y a los medios, pero no como su acento real. En general son
  conscientes de que hablan diferente en una manera que tradicionalmente se ha
  reconocido como 'hablar mal'. Por tanto la influencia del ideal ortográfico
  es mucho más limitada en el sur, hasta el punto de que algunas de sus
  características como la pronunciación de las eses implosivas pueden ser motivo
  de burla. De hecho otros rasgos ortográficos, más que verse como propios del
  español correcto se ven como propios del español 'cursi', y se reservan para
  ser empleados en ese resgistro. Estoy pensando por ejemplo en la d de los
  participios que se pronuncia mucho aquí en el sur en determinados registros no
  precisamente formales.

- Hay muy pocas palabras, si es que alguna, que los andaluces pronuncien
  ortográficamente y los del norte no. El efecto contrario es claramente
  perceptible por lo que, grosso modo, y considerando que las personas tienden a
  pensar más en términos relativos y en diferencas que en términos absolutos y
  en parecidos, el acento ortográfico es, o es percibido como, un acento del
  norte, tanto en el norte como en el sur. Por tanto lo tuyo me parece una
  batalla perdida.

Y para terminar el tema del leísmo: afimar que unos doblajes plagados de leísmo
no están basados en el dialecto castellano me parece surrealista. El leísmo es
casi una peculiaridad regional del dialecto castellano. Es como decir que un
doblaje hecho en Argentina dónde todos los personajes vosean no está basado en
en ningún dialecto argentino.


----------



## jmx

caniho said:


> Creo que tu posición ha quedado bastante clara, podemos resumirla en varios puntos:
> - El español del cine doblado y los informativos, y en general el español formal, se basa en la pronunciación ortográfica.


El español formal toma como modelo la lengua escrita, y completa aquella parte no determinada por la lengua escrita, y a veces la modifica, con lo que cada hablante percibe como más neutro (de acuerdo a su entorno y percepción).


caniho said:


> - La pronunciación del dialecto castellano, suponiendo que tal cosa exista, es la más ortográfica de España y probablemete de todo el ámbito hispánico, hecho éste debido a la casualidad.


No existe ningún "dialecto castellano", es una invención ideológica para no tener que admitir que en Madrid se habla (y se ha hablado siempre) español meridional. La manera de hablar (en proceso de desaparición) que usaban las clases medias de la mitad norte de España es relativamente "conservadora" en términos de pronunciación, como también lo es la de México y otros países, y en ese sentido estas variedades pueden ser percibidas como parecidas o incluso idénticas al español formal si el entorno ideológico presiona en esa dirección. 

Probablemente la pronunciación "más ortográfica" es la del centro de México.


caniho said:


> - Muchos hablantes de la mitad norte de España ven en la pronunciación ortográfica no sólo un ideal sino también la identifican como su pronunciación real, por lo tanto tiene cierta influencia en el habla real de la gente.


Eso no lo he dicho yo. En todo caso si hay gente que lo percibe así es porque hay una ideología a la que esa identificación le resulta muy interesante. 


caniho said:


> A lo que yo añado:
> - Muchos andaluces reconocen la pronunciación ortográfica como un ideal debido a la escolarización y a los medios, pero no como su acento real. En general son conscientes de que hablan diferente en una manera que tradicionalmente se ha reconocido como 'hablar mal'. Por tanto la influencia del ideal ortográfico es mucho más limitada en el sur, hasta el punto de que algunas de sus características como la pronunciación de las eses implosivas pueden ser motivo de burla.


Pues ya que sacas el tema... efectivamente sé de primera mano que se burlan, pero no solo de otros andaluces sino de cualquiera que pronuncie las eses implosivas, aún sabiendo que es alguien del norte de España. Muy normal cuando la radio y TV dan descaradamente la imagen de que hablar así es formal y pedante, y que en el norte la manera coloquial de hablar es en "ejque", lo cual por otra parte aunque era mentira está empezando a ser verdad. 


caniho said:


> - Hay muy pocas palabras, si es que alguna, que los andaluces pronuncien ortográficamente y los del norte no. El efecto contrario es claramente perceptible por lo que, grosso modo, y considerando que las personas tienden a pensar más en términos relativos y en diferencas que en términos absolutos y en parecidos, el acento ortográfico es, o es percibido como, un acento del norte, tanto en el norte como en el sur. Por tanto lo tuyo me parece una batalla perdida.


Muy hábil, pero sería interesante saber en qué lado estás tú en esa batalla, y por qué.


caniho said:


> Y para terminar el tema del leísmo: afimar que unos doblajes plagados de leísmo no están basados en el dialecto castellano me parece surrealista. El leísmo es casi una peculiaridad regional del dialecto castellano. Es como decir que un doblaje hecho en Argentina dónde todos los personajes vosean no está basado en ningún dialecto argentino.


Esto ya lo he anticipado en mi post anterior: clavo ardiendo. Repito: no existe ningún "dialecto castellano", es un montaje y una manipulación ideológica, que a los nacionalistas tanto andaluces como españoles les encanta. 

Por supuesto, el leísmo y cualquier otro rasgo del habla de Madrid aparece en los doblajes, los telediarios, los concursos, los reality-shows... me parece que eso no lo duda nadie.


----------



## jmx

ivanovic77 said:


> Jmartins, a mí me parece que estás tratando de reducir los acentos a un aspecto meramente ortográfico, muy centrado en la aspiración o no de las eses ...


 
Veamos que importancia le dan los demás a la aspiración:



Argónida said:


> Uno de los rasgos que más diferencian a esta variedad del español de la nuestra es la pronunciación de todas las eses finales. Cuando alguien lo hace, popular y espontáneamente aquí decimos que "habla fino" o que es "del norte", y al mismo tiempo el no hacerlo es uno de los pocos rasgos que compartimos todos los andaluces.


 


elirlandes said:


> En mi caso particular, yo soy estranjero y aprendí mi castellano en la provincia de Málaga. No sería hecharme flores decir que lo he aprendido bastante bien, hasta el punto de poder pasar por español si me apetece. Naturalmente, todo se pega, y mi acento "natural" en español comprende la aspiración de eses y el deje general que uno puede imaginar del boquerón naturalizado en el cual me he convertido...


 


caniho said:


> La aspiración de TODAS las eses implosivas, es uno de los pocos rasgos de los que no cabe ninguna duda que forman parte del andaluz culto, suponiendo que tal cosa exista. Una persona que por hipercorreción, esnobismo o imitación de otros acentos, empieza a pronunciar las eses implosivas, aunque sólo sea parte de ellas, ya no habla andaluz, al menos no el habla natural andaluza.


----------



## Argónida

Si no existe el dialecto o modalidad castellana del español, ¿qué es entonces lo que hablan los salmantinos, abulenses, vallisoletanos...? ¿Es el español puro y los dialectos son lo que hablamos los demás o me he perdido en algún punto de la argumentación?

En cuanto a la aspiración de las eses implosivas, pues sí, para los andaluces (o para los que nos interesa el estudio de la modalidad andaluza del español) es importante en la medida en que es un rasgo muy característico de nuestra habla, seguramente el más característico como ya dije. Si el estar interesado en una cultura o una forma determinada de hablar es ser nacionalista, eso lo has dicho tú, jmartins, y habría mucho que objetar a ese razonamiento, aunque personalmente y a priori no tengo nada en contra de los nacionalismos, y además es tema de otro debate. Si estamos hablando de *diferentes* formas de pronunciar es de perogrullo que hablemos de *diferencias*, que las hay, y son positivas y enriquecedoras siempre y cuando no sean impuestas o pretendan convertirse en jerarquías.

La cuestión es: ¿hay una modalidad del español que se ha impuesto como la correcta? Yo creo que sí. ¿Cuál es esa modalidad? Al menos aquí en Andalucía la modalidad castellana (teniendo en cuenta que cuando hablamos de modalidad de una lengua no hablamos de dos más dos cuatro, sino de grandes rasgos con sus excepciones y sus peculiaridades locales), sin ser Castilla un territorio difuso. He hablado todo el tiempo de provincias muy concretas, mayormente de lo que hoy es Castilla y León. ¿Esa modalidad es coincidente con la ortografía? Yo diría que sí, que bastante, y desde luego mucho más que nuestra denostada modalidad andaluza. Fundamentalmente en la pronunciación de las eses finales (que ya, sí, coincidirá con el español que se habla en Cataluña, País Vasco, etc.; no digo que no), pero también en la diferenciación c/z/s, en la diferenciación y/ll, en la pronunciación de todas las erres finales, en la no aspiración de jotas y haches, etc. ¿Ese es el acento madrileño o manchego? No. Supongo que el español que se está imponiendo en los medios de comunicación tendrá mucho de madrileño, no lo sé, pero el que se ha impuesto aquí durante años como correcto, repito que es el que venía de Valladolid. Y para mí es ortográfico, precisamente porque la ortografía se ideó como un traje a medida para esa forma de hablar que se pretendía más prestigiosa que las demás.


----------



## park84

jmartins said:


> Yo en TV y radio lo que noto es que si alguien habla en un acento "no sureño" en ciertos contextos, es que es _antipático_ o _estirado_.



En el último Gran Hermano español hubo un concursante catalán con un notable acento catalán que fue el primero en ser echado. En unos de esos debates que hacen sobre el programa, Ana Rosa Quintana comentó que la gente le expulsó por tener "mal acento". Imagino que realmente no fue así, no sé cuál fue el motivo ni tampoco me preocupa saberlo pero quiero pensar que no fue ese, me parece una tontería, sería bastante triste de ser cierto.

De esto me enteré por el eco que se hizo en algunos medios porque, ¿qué es eso de tener "mal acento"? ¿el acento catalán es un "mal acento"? El comentario como mínimo llama la atención.


----------



## Neuromante

¿Pero de que pronunciación "ortográfica" están hablando? ¿De una fonética _escrita_ para la S/C/Z/SH o cualquier otro sonido del español? Eso es un absurdo. Para que el acento se ajustara a semejante parámetro primero habría que ajustar éste al acento. Y, la verdad, nunca he leído una palabra que tuviera sonido adjunto. Sí que tema del hilo es la visión centralista de parte de los castellanos

Hay en alguna parte del foro español/italiano una parrafada explicando el origen de los  sonidos centrado en ese grupo S/C (Que parece que lo tenemos grabado a sangre, visto lo recurrente que es) y deja bien claro que histórica y políticamente TODAS las pronunciaciones son erróneas, ninguna zona reproduce los sonidos originales por el simple hecho de que hemos pasado de 8 a 4 sonidos y cada parte se eligió los que más le apetecía (Pseudocitando de memoria un hilo de hace más de 2 años, espero que se entienda la idea)
No hay un acento standar" del español. Es más, si van discutir seriamente el tema, por favor, métanlos todos: Desde California a Tierra de Fuego, desde Filipinas hasta Guinea pasando por Alcobendas, que la evolución histórica, geográfica, política o la que sea o nos afecta a todos o a ninguno.


Sobre el acento en la televisión ¿Nadie ha pensado en que cuando te vas a vivir a una zona que no es la tuya de origen siempre acabas por coger el nuevo acento? En mayor o menor medida según la persona, por supuesto. Jose Toledo puede que haya perdido el acento canario, pero Máriam (No recuerdo el apellido) no lo perdió en años y fue una de las locutoras de televisión más prestigiosa de su época. Y el acento tuvo mucho que ver.

Sobre lo de los acentos prestigiosos: Es verdad que existen acentos que implican nivel cultural pero tienen que ver con los estudios y la clase social, puede que en algún lugar determinado la inmigración de muchas personas sin cultura, proveniente de un mismo lugar provoque una identificación subconsciente entre ese acento y un nivel cultural. Eso es inevitable, no estamos capacitados para notar matices fuera de nuestro propio terreno. Y por otra parte, la mayor o menor facilidad para entender el discurso nos hace clasificar los acentos por niveles culturales: Fluidez, nitidez de los fonemas, cadencia más o menos "a saltos" etc. Cuanto más difícil nos sea entender el acento sin tener que esforzarnos menos en consideración lo tendremos.


En lo que a mi respecta, cuando me encuentro con alguien que se permita hacer el mínimo comentario peyorativo sobre mi acento siempre se encuentra con serios problemas, muy serios y muy agresivos, para ser sincero. Salvo que se refiera a mi acento romano, que entonces no me importa.


Resumiendo:

1º No existe un acento español de referencia. El mero pensar que pueda haberlo me parece...

2º No hay una imposición en los medios de comunicación. Sencillamente es consecuencia de la emigración de los locutores a Madrid y de la funcionalidad (Un acento demasiado cerrado es incomprensible para mucha gente) que hace de rodillo para los casos más extremos.


3º Tres páginas de discusión y NADIE ha nombrado Santa Cruz de Tenerife. Muy bonito, gente, muy bonito


Un detalle:
Se está hablando se divisiones Norte Sur y de unos pocos grupos de acento. Pues resulta que aquí, en siete islas, hay por lo menos 10 formas distintas de pronunciar el grupo S/C y con el resto de los sonidos va más o menos por el estilo. Se puede distinguir de que parte de que isla es una persona. Así que discutir la validez de los acentos me parece una tontería, más allá del hecho de negar las "clasificaciones" y "jerarquías"


----------



## park84

Neuromante said:


> Sobre el acento en la televisión ¿Nadie ha pensado en que cuando te vas a vivir a una zona que no es la tuya de origen siempre acabas por coger el nuevo acento? En mayor o menor medida según la persona, por supuesto. Jose Toledo puede que haya perdido el acento canario, pero Máriam (No recuerdo el apellido) no lo perdió en años y fue una de las locutoras de televisión más prestigiosa de su época. Y el acento tuvo mucho que ver.



También se han dado ejemplos de personas que han perdido el acento que no sé hasta qué punto realmente tenían uno. Es decir, en regiones donde se supone que hay un cierto acento no todo el mundo cuenta con él, dentro de esa región pueden existir lugares con una graduación diversa que van desde un acento muy marcado hasta nada de acento (o mejor dicho, el acento predominante en televisión). Así, por decir algo, existen catalanes (castellano o catalanoparlantes, no importa) que cuando hablan castellano no puedes reconocer en absoluto que son catalanes, y no es que imiten ningún acento, simplemente es que ése es su castellano.


----------



## ivanovic77

Neuromante said:


> 2º No hay una imposición en los medios de comunicación. Sencillamente es consecuencia de la emigración de los locutores a Madrid y de la funcionalidad (Un acento demasiado cerrado es incomprensible para mucha gente) que hace de rodillo para los casos más extremos.


 
Más o menos de acuerdo con todo, pero discrepo en este segundo punto. Desde Barcelona también se hacen programas de radio y televisión para toda España (se han hecho toda la vida) y doblajes de películas de Hollywood (casi la mitad de los mejores actores de doblaje españoles son catalanes), y estos profesionales se ven obligados a desprenderse del acento catalán para poder trabajar en productos de ámbito nacional. Incluso hay casos de buenos actores de doblaje catalanes que no pueden trabajar en doblajes al castellano por tener demasiado acento catalán. Y eso que los estudios están en Barcelona (Sonoblok, Digit Sound, Dubbing Films, International Sound Studio, etc.). 

Por lo tanto, no es tan simple como decir que los locutores emigran a Madrid y adoptan el acento madrileño. En realidad, ni siquiera hace falta estar en Madrid para sentir la imposición de un acento que se considera más correcto en virtud de una concepción castellanocéntrica que muchos tienen de la identidad española.




Neuromante said:


> 3º Tres páginas de discusión y NADIE ha nombrado Santa Cruz de Tenerife. Muy bonito, gente, muy bonito


 
Yo he mencionado el acento canario en varios posts. Parece que no leemos antes de escribir. Muy bonito... Además, ¿por qué tenemos que mencionar Santa Cruz de Tenerife y no Las Palmas de Gran Canaria? ¿Centralismo tinerfeño?


----------



## Neuromante

Lo digo porque para la península han hablado todos citando capitales de provincias, pero para Canarias lo han apelmazado todo. Que en realidad es hacer lo mismo para Canarias de lo que se han quejado para el resto. Ya he dicho que aquí (Como imagino en todas partes) el acento varía mucho de una zona a otra.

Y Las Palmas sí ha sido mencionada.


Pd: Me he leído las tres páginas enteras. Muy difícil de seguir, visto la velocidad con que el tema va variando.


----------

